# Oregon (Lincoln City) MECA 2x points event



## _s_m_a_c_ (Jun 18, 2010)

Sponsored by and Held at: Chinook Winds Casino Resort 1777 NW HWY 101 Lincoln City, OR 97367
Event Name: Surf City Sound Off
Date: September 19, 2010
Sanctioning: MECA - 2x Points Event
Judging: Car Audio 101 (co-sponsor) new TermLab
Event info:
Registration @ 8am - Judging @11am
SPL Smackdown
Sound Pressure – 15 classes $10
Drive-by SPL Parade – 5 classes $10
Cash Prizes and Awards
Rules and Class info @ www.mecacaraudio.com/2010rulebook.pdf
For registration and vendor information,
Contact Scott Macrae at 541-996-7964 or
[email protected] 
Online registration at Surf City Soundoff - September 19
*FIRST EVER MECA EVENT IN OREGON*[/FONT][/B]


----------

